
Going to https took my live site down, running out of ideas - robertAngst
From everything I read, I&#x27;m looking to do a massive replace(&#x27;http:&#x27;,&#x27;https:&#x27;)<p>So far I&#x27;ve changed all &#x2F;public_html&#x2F;wordpress&#x2F; files to https and the wordpress database(15,000 entries) replaced as well.<p>Still running into issues on everything outside of my homepage. I think wordpress has some sort of redirect that is killing the css&#x2F;javascript.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;efficiencyiseverything.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;themes&#x2F;<p>The moment anything goes deeper into content, pages stop loading. Thinking its a redirect loop hidden somewhere.<p>Any ideas what to google? This is day 3...
======
svennek
Disclamer: haven't touched wordpress in a few years.

I believe wordpress has the siteurl embedded everywhere, no idea why they
thought that made sense...

Following the change site url might fix it for you.

[https://codex.wordpress.org/Changing_The_Site_URL](https://codex.wordpress.org/Changing_The_Site_URL)

------
JPLeRouzic
I just check two html pages with Netbeans, there are around 5 errors in them.
For example at the end of all TML file that I looked:

</html>sa

